
What if more central banks buy foreign equities like the Swiss central bank? - naveen99
What if more central banks start buying foreign equities like the Swiss central bank ?   Or if the Bank of Japan decides to start buying us companies.  Or the fed starts buying Chinese companies ?<p>Could the us just buy foreign companies instead of putting tariffs on them, making the same amount of money either way ?
======
dhxjsbd
The point of punitive tariffs isn’t to make money, but to punish.

If you buy their equity you haven’t punished them but lowered their capital
costs (more demand for their limited equity, driving their borrowing costs
down and stock price up)

